# Larrivee C-09



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a beautiful Larrivee C-09 with florentine cutaway and custom flamed maple back. I believe the manufacture date is around 1997. Does anyone have any idea of the value?

Thanks.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, I think I broke some forum rule about discussing values. My apologies.


----------

